# after 1 month of raw



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

my 15week old pup is no longer eating raw.
he'll just taste a bit then that's it. this has been going on for a bout 5 days now.

help, ideas?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He may be in pain from teething. Has be been crunching bones, or are you giving him ground?


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i'm mixing ground and bone every meal.
should i try just ground?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What type of bone? Maybe go with chicken necks for now, see if he'll eat those. You may have to give a few each meal to make up the bone ratio.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Check and see if he has a small piece of bone stuck between his teeth, wedged between teeth and palate, etc. This may be causing pain.

He may be tired of the raw diet if it lacked variety. Try getting one of the refrigerated rolls of raw food at Petsmart and see if he likes that. If so, you need to vary his raw diet.

Is it hot where you are (I know, stupid question). Liesl's interest in her raw diet wanes with the heat.

Finally, at 15 weeks they go through growth spurts where they alternate being ravenous with having no appetite. As long as he's drinking ok, not listless, not in pain, and still happy, alert and energetic, don't worry, let him eat when he's hungry. But be sure there are no treats at all or table scraps given until the appetite kicks back in.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> What type of bone? Maybe go with chicken necks for now, see if he'll eat those. You may have to give a few each meal to make up the bone ratio.


i'm using chicken necks, backs and turkey necks for bones.
every meal there's always bone mixed with either ground beef/pork/turkey/bison and organs, once in awhile he'll get half a rabbit.



billsharp said:


> Check and see if he has a small piece of bone stuck between his teeth, wedged between teeth and palate, etc. This may be causing pain.
> 
> He may be tired of the raw diet if it lacked variety. Try getting one of the refrigerated rolls of raw food at Petsmart and see if he likes that. If so, you need to vary his raw diet.
> 
> ...


he's in the house and the house is kept at 74 all the time.

i'll try the petsmart food.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Try Bravo rolls or Instinct. 

Have you checked with the vet? Is the dog still not eating? It is not normal to go without food for 5 days.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Try Bravo rolls or Instinct.
> 
> Have you checked with the vet? Is the dog still not eating? It is not normal to go without food for 5 days.


i'll see if they have bravo or instinct.

he's eating but not like before...he'll grab 1 chicken neck or he'll lick the ground meat a couple of times and that's it. maybe cause of the temp outside?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo and Kacie aren't into eating right now either...Onyx is though! 100+ temps don't affect her appetite.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

rshkr said:


> my 15week old pup is no longer eating raw.
> he'll just taste a bit then that's it. this has been going on for a bout 5 days now.
> 
> help, ideas?


How much does he weigh and how much are you feeding (in pounds/ounces)?


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> How much does he weigh and how much are you feeding (in pounds/ounces)?


he weighs 27#, i'm feeding him 22 ounces per day base on the calculations of her parents adult weight. sire is 70#, dam is 65#. i'm feeding him 2x a day.
70# x 16 = 1120 ounces
1120 x .02 = 22.4 ounces per day divided by 2 meals, so i'm feeding him 11 ounces per meal.

i just got instinct lamb, going to try it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That sounds like small portions to me. My dogs get approximately two pounds per day(1# per feeding), and the pups were fed the same, give or take growth spurts. Though at 15 weeks Karlo weighed 39#


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> That sounds like small portions to me. My dogs get approximately two pounds per day(1# per feeding), and the pups were fed the same, give or take growth spurts. Though at 15 weeks Karlo weighed 39#


i thought you feed them 2% of their adult body weight daily?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes 2-3% of the projected adult weight.
As long as she's growing and doesn't feel bony, then stay with your portions. Also depends on the activity level/metabolism.
My puppies were very active, now and then I had to bump up the portions. I fed 3 meals a day til 16 weeks, and when I reduced it, Karlo barfed bile in the early morning so he needed a midnight snack. On the days he barfed bile, he had no appetite as his stomach was already distressed. Luckily those midnight snacks helped!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

rshkr said:


> i thought you feed them 2% of their adult body weight daily?


Many people follow that - even I followed that until I talked to some very long-time raw feeders.

Puppies are like human children - they go through growth spurts and plateaus.

One of my nephews went through a growth spurt where he was eating 6-8 pieces of French Toast for breakfast and was hungry within 2 hours! (And no, he didn't have worms.  )

So, what I do now is start my puppies at 7% of their weight at 8 weeks of age and then do a hands-on check at the end of each week.

A puppy should look like a miniature adult. Fat, rolly-polly puppies may be cute but that's not healthy for them.

I use the same measurements that I do for my adults.

I don't want to be able to SEE their ribs but I should be able to easily feel them if I gently rub their sides.

My boy Mauser went through a serious growth spurt around 4-5 months of age. I did the hands-on check on Sunday and increased his food about 3 ounces the next day. He was feeling too ribby. By Wednesday I was increasing his food ANOTHER 3 ounces because he was actually feeling ribbier than before. I kept him at that new amount for about 10 days - until he started to feel to rolly-polly. Then I backed it down a bit.

Puppies can go through several growth spurts and plateaus. Doing the hands-on check each week helps you determine how they are doing.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> A puppy should look like a miniature adult. Fat, rolly-polly puppies may be cute but that's not healthy for the.


yup, that's what my pup is, you cant see any ribs but you can feel it if you run your hands on him. he also has a nice tuck.



Lauri & The Gang said:


> I don't want to be able to SEE their ribs but I should be able to easily feel them if I gently rub their sides.


yup.

my problem now is he is not eating really well. he'd only nibble, sometimes he'll grab 1 neck and that's it. sometimes he'll take 1-2 bite of the ground meat and that's about it.

i'm just worried i guess.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe cook his food(not the RMB's) for a bit? Nothing wrong with searing or cooking as long as you are balancing his nutrition.


----------

